# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Ervaringen gevraagd ritalin/concerta gebruikers

## sietske763

hallo allemaal,
wie kan zijn ervaringen met ritalin posten..
ik heb sinds een half jaar concerta/ritalin, ben er erg rustig van geworden,
wel fijn natuurlijk maar dit middel verandert mij wel...ik word zo saai en voorspelbaar, mis soms echt de grappige dingen die gebeurden zonder ritalin,
wie o wie heeft ervaring

----------


## dotito

@Sietske,

Anders moet ge eens kijken op internet naar een forum specifiek over ritalin,mischien kom je zo dan meer te weten.
't is maar een tip hoor!

Grtjes

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sietske,
Ik had net op je andere topic al gereageerd  :Wink:  Hoop dat je wat hebt aan de tip van Dotito...

@ Dotito,
Goede tip hoor  :Wink:  Maar denk dat Sietske graag hier met mensen had gepraat over Ritalin omdat dit bekend is...

----------


## aafgos

hoi sietske
mijn ervaringen met ritalin zijn:het eerste heel veel afvallen,veel energie ,maar ook veel meer overzicht in zaken niet meer alles tegelijk doen .nu achter elkaar.en van de concerta ik wordt er slaperig van,depressieve gevoelens,creativiteit iets minder,en als ik het niet slik word ik super geiriteerd,wat met de dag erger wordt.en ongeduldig.

----------


## sietske763

@aafgos, hoe kan het dat concerta je moe en depressief maakt,
ritalin en concerta hebben toch dezelfde stof.?
ik slik s,ochtends 52 mg concerta en dan nog 1 a 2 keer ritalin 10 mg.
zou ik me dus beter voelen als ik alleen ritalin zou slikken???

----------


## aafgos

hoi sietske
je zou het kunnen proberen alleen ritalin.ondanks dezelfde stoffen,misschien iets andere hulpstoffen.ik lees vaak dat mensen wat minder reageren op concerta.bij mij zeiden ze (psychiater) dat de depressie niet van de concerta kwam.en ik was volgens hem in het begin manisch,wat niet waar was.ik praat veel, altijd al, dan zou ik mijn hele leven al manisch geweest zijn. dacht het niet he

----------


## aafgos

en vervolg:ik had vorige zomer 3 weken de ritalin en concerta gestopt kijken of ik er nog vanaf kon blijven.dan kon maar ik had geen spectaculaire stemmingsverbetering.

----------


## Agnes574

> hoi sietske
> mijn ervaringen met ritalin zijn:het eerste heel veel afvallen,veel energie ,maar ook veel meer overzicht in zaken niet meer alles tegelijk doen .nu achter elkaar.en van de concerta ik wordt er slaperig van,depressieve gevoelens,creativiteit iets minder,en als ik het niet slik word ik super geiriteerd,wat met de dag erger wordt.en ongeduldig.


Hoi Aafos,
Als ik jouw ervaringen lees met die Ritalin denk ik meteen; hé, dat zou goed voor mij zijn... ga 's aan mijn arts vragen hoe zij daar over denkt.
Xx Ag

----------


## Agnes574

> @aafgos, hoe kan het dat concerta je moe en depressief maakt,
> ritalin en concerta hebben toch dezelfde stof.?
> ik slik s,ochtends 52 mg concerta en dan nog 1 a 2 keer ritalin 10 mg.
> zou ik me dus beter voelen als ik alleen ritalin zou slikken???


Beste Sietske,
Neem jij én Concerta én Ritalin én Valdoxan????
Dat kan toch niet goed zijn meissie????
Wil je me dat 's uitleggen??
Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## sietske763

ha lieve ag,
concerta krijg ik als ik wakker word, tegen eind van de middag krijg ik een soort reboudverschijnselen en dit kan je opvangen door bij te slikken met ritalin......is heel normaal hoor.....wordt veel gedaan.
het helpt echt om overzicht te houden over de dingen en je hoofd is rustig..geen chaos...maar ADHD veroorzaakt ook vaak depressies en daar heb ik dus AD voor, net als aafgos.
alleen door die vreselijke slaapstoornissen die ik al zeker 30 jaar heb, wilde arts nu valdoxan proberen omdat dit middel volgens fabrikant slaapstoornissen verminderd, zie melatonine verhaal op valdoxan forum.
krijg dit van een ontzettend goede med.psych.
en ik krijg nog slaapmed, waarvan hij hoopt dat als valdoxan gaat werken ik dat niet meer nodig heb.
goed of niet goed.....interesseert me eigenlijk niet zo, ik wil me goed voelen, normaal door het leven kunnen en slik dus echt liever een pilletje meer als dat helpt

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor je uitleg Sietske,
Als jij je maar goed voelt lieverd!!!
Dikke knuff Xx Ag

----------


## mabel72

Ik heb sinds kort weer ritalin, 2 x 10 mg, maar ik ben om de paar dagen zo verschrikkelijk misselijk! Vandaag ook weer zo misselijk de hele dag! 1 voordeel... nu ben ik in ieder geval 2 dagen niet misselijk!! En Bar (dat is mn grote zus), ik heb een hele rare roggel en hoest in mn keel die ik niet op hoesten... rokershoestje? Ik heb het gevoel dat ik iets achter mn longen heb zitten...

Oh en het voordeel van ritalin is, dat ik er gister achter kwam dat ik de afzuigkap misschien eens een keer uit mekaar moest halen en schoon moest maken!! Het was hoooggggnodig!!

----------


## sietske763

ha lief zusje mabel....
we spreken elkaar vaak maar ik zal het ook ff hierneer zetten;
ritalin maakt me helderder en organiseert alles in mn hoofd, vandaar dus rust en overzicht en kan in eens dingen die ik vroeger niet kon.......schoonmaken, uitgebreid koken, allemaal omdat ik nu overzicht heb...
maar NADEEL ja, ik heb het ook regelmatig vreselijke misselijkheidsdagen ertussen zitten,dat ik met pijn en moeite, kokhalzend mn eten naar binnen slik...
die dagen drink ik milkshakes.....
ben ook erg veel afgevallen.....voor mijn doen dan en de med.
toch zijn de bijwerkingen voor mij minder ernstig dat wat het middel me wel biedt

----------


## MissMolly

Als je bijwerkingen hebt van de ritalin (zeker in het begin) is je dosis te hoog.
Heel veel mensen hebben daar last van.
Ik ben zelf begonnen met 3x daags 10 mg, en was na 3 dagen compleet gek. Allerlei bijwerkingen, kon niet eten, kon niet slapen, hartkloppingen, hoofdpijn, droge mond, zweten..... Dat zijn allemaal overdoseringsverschijnselen, bleek achteraf.
Ik ben op eigen initiatief een week gestopt en toen overnieuw begonnen, met 1x daags 5 mg, en per week een dosis van 5 mg erbij, en daarna een voor een die doseringen ophogen. Wil je geloven dat ik nauwelijks bijwerkingen meer gehad heb? En ik wist door dat rustige opbouwen ook veel beter hoe mijn optimale dosering was. Op het moment dat het minder goed begon te werken zat ik te hoog.
Ik ben wel veel afgevallen, dus de dosering die eerst goed was, werd later te hoog omdat ik zoveel minder woog. De dosis per kg lichaamsgewicht was dus een stuk hoger.

----------


## MissMolly

Een tip die ik altijd geef aan mensen die met ritalin beginnen is: houd een dagboekje bij waarin je ieder half uur opschrijft hoe je je voelt, welke werking je merkt, en welke bijwerkingen.
Je noteert dus hoe rustig of onrustig je bent, hoe goed je concentratie is, hoe je irritatiedrempel is, je stemming, je geheugen, en alles wat je verder opvalt.

Weet je waaraan ik het beste kan merken of ADHD medicatie bij mij goed werkt? Of ik een tweede stem kan zingen bij een plaat op de radio. Als ik vals ga, of met de gewone stem meega, werkt het niet, ik heb nog nooit tegen de muziek in kunnen zingen. Maar als de medicatie werkt, zing ik moeiteloos een tegenstem, en kan ik zelfs (passende) eigen tegenmelodietjes verzinnen terwijl ik luister en zing.

----------


## sietske763

ik slik al maanden geen ritalin en concerta meer, op eigen initiatief.
en eigenlijk voel ik me beter zonder!!
alleen heb ik mn huishouden niet meer op orde en koken schiet er ook vaak bij in!
wat dus met ritalin veel makkelijker was.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ MissMolly,
Goed dat je qua dosering en opbouw op je eigen gevoel afging en je je nu een stuk beter voelt  :Smile: 

@ Bar,
Fijn dat je je beter voelt zonder ritalin en concerta  :Smile: 
Ach niet alle dingen gaan altijd even makkelijk, komt vanzelf wel goed  :Wink:

----------


## Kim01

Waarom gebruik je dan niet minder, het is geloof ik niet de bedoeling dat je zo erg verandert! Ik gebruik het ook (4x 30mg op een dag) maar word alleen iets rustiger maar blijf stomme acties uithalen xD

----------


## MissMolly

> Waarom gebruik je dan niet minder, het is geloof ik niet de bedoeling dat je zo erg verandert! Ik gebruik het ook (4x 30mg op een dag) maar word alleen iets rustiger maar blijf stomme acties uithalen xD


Aan wie vraag je dat, Kim? Toch niet aan mij?
Mijn dosis is perfect. 

Alleen was ik in het begin wat afgevallen omdat ik weinig eetlust had. Daardoor was mijn maag wat gekrompen en had ik genoeg aan kleinere porties, en heb ik dat doelbewust gecultiveerd om een deel van mijn 30 kg overgewicht kwijt te raken. Alleen was mijn dosering inmiddels wel ingeregeld op mijn oorspronkelijke gewicht, terwijl ik nog steeds afviel.
Ik ben dus maar ongeveer 5 kg afgevallen door gebrek aan eetlust (en doordat ik ook niet ging proberen om toch nog wat meer te eten, omdat die bijwerking een godsgeschenk was). De volgende 20 kg zijn er puur afgegaan omdat ik dat beginnetje heb gebruikt om nu eindelijk eens door te zetten en een wat normaler figuur te krijgen.

Ik vind jouw dosering overigens krankzinnig hoog. 120 mg per dag en 30 mg per dosis????? Hoe ben je daar in vredesnaam op uitgekomen? Ik snap niet dat er artsen zijn die zoveel voorschrijven.Vreselijk slecht voor je hart en je lever, zo'n hoge dosis.
In dierproeven en in de praktijk is gebleken dat bij doseringen tot 1 mg per kg lichaamsgewicht per dag bij gebruik van opstaan tot bedtijd (dus verdeeld over 5 tot 6 doseringen) er geen nadelige effecten op lange termijn zijn gevonden. Maar over het algemeen komen mensen uit op een dosering rond 0,6 tot 0,7 mg/kg/dag.
Bij hoge doseringen zijn wel degelijk lange-termijn-effecten aangetoond, zoals hart- en leverschade, hersenschade, en zelfs dodelijk hart- en leverfalen. Daarom is destijds een concensus bereikt onder specialisten om 1 mg/kg/dag als maximaal veilige dosis te hanteren. 

Bij mijn weten zijn er geen nieuwe wetenschappelijke bewijzen die de resultaten van die vroegere onderzoeken tegenspreken. Er is dus geen enkele zekerheid dat die hoge doseringen op de lange duur veilig zijn.

----------


## MissMolly

Er is nu overigens een goed alternatief voor concerta.
De regenboog apotheek in Bavel maakt methylfenidaat retard tabletten die gemiddeld 6 tot 7 uur werken. De werking is constanter dan bij concerta, dat bij veel mensen toch schommelingen in de werkzaamheid geeft. Bovendien wordt dit door de zorgverzekeraar vergoed.

----------


## sietske763

@miss molly,
erg bedankt voor deze info...........
ik ga direct met mijn arts overleggen!
slik nu nl alleen ritalin en kan niet echt zeggen dat het helpt.

----------


## Luuss0404

@ MissMolly,
Bedankt voor de info  :Smile: 

@ Sietske,
Ik hoop voor je dat arts het goed vind en jij weer rustiger wordt!

----------


## spitsschouw

en ? hoi ik ervaar bij 4x10mg regenboog R , minder druk op het lichaam ,maar voel me wel
ander minder opgewekt dan met concerta ,met concerta dacht ik af en toe ..doe er maar iets bij , maar nu voelt het gevoeliger...
wie herkent de overgang.eerst ritalin30mg ,daarna concerta 36mg1,5jaar ,nu 1,5 maand RR

----------


## lelshof

Wie heeft ervaringen op de jongvolwassen afdeling van het GGnet in Doetinchem, zowel de open als gesloten afdeling. Graag uw ervaringen

----------


## Kim01

> Aan wie vraag je dat, Kim? Toch niet aan mij?
> Mijn dosis is perfect. 
> 
> Alleen was ik in het begin wat afgevallen omdat ik weinig eetlust had. Daardoor was mijn maag wat gekrompen en had ik genoeg aan kleinere porties, en heb ik dat doelbewust gecultiveerd om een deel van mijn 30 kg overgewicht kwijt te raken. Alleen was mijn dosering inmiddels wel ingeregeld op mijn oorspronkelijke gewicht, terwijl ik nog steeds afviel.
> Ik ben dus maar ongeveer 5 kg afgevallen door gebrek aan eetlust (en doordat ik ook niet ging proberen om toch nog wat meer te eten, omdat die bijwerking een godsgeschenk was). De volgende 20 kg zijn er puur afgegaan omdat ik dat beginnetje heb gebruikt om nu eindelijk eens door te zetten en een wat normaler figuur te krijgen.
> 
> Ik vind jouw dosering overigens krankzinnig hoog. 120 mg per dag en 30 mg per dosis????? Hoe ben je daar in vredesnaam op uitgekomen? Ik snap niet dat er artsen zijn die zoveel voorschrijven.Vreselijk slecht voor je hart en je lever, zo'n hoge dosis.
> In dierproeven en in de praktijk is gebleken dat bij doseringen tot 1 mg per kg lichaamsgewicht per dag bij gebruik van opstaan tot bedtijd (dus verdeeld over 5 tot 6 doseringen) er geen nadelige effecten op lange termijn zijn gevonden. Maar over het algemeen komen mensen uit op een dosering rond 0,6 tot 0,7 mg/kg/dag.
> Bij hoge doseringen zijn wel degelijk lange-termijn-effecten aangetoond, zoals hart- en leverschade, hersenschade, en zelfs dodelijk hart- en leverfalen. Daarom is destijds een concensus bereikt onder specialisten om 1 mg/kg/dag als maximaal veilige dosis te hanteren. 
> ...



Ja mijn dosis is hoog in vergelijking met andere, maar anders voel ik er niks van. Ik heb eerst concerta gebruikt (54 mg) maar daar merkte ik helemaal niks van terwijl een vriendin van me 18 mg al super goed voelde. Daarom ben ik overgegaan op ritalin (ook omdat dit vergoed word) en uiteindelijk ben ik dus op deze dosis gekomen (4 x 30 mg). Mn arts heeft dit voorgeschreven en ik ben er blij mee omdat ik me eindelijk rustig in mn hoofd voel (overdag) en niet de hele dag een chaos in mn hoofd heb. 
Maar ik zal eens aan mn arts vragen of het wel gezond is, want wat je zegt klinkt best ernstig!..

----------


## MissMolly

Er zijn alternatieven, dus het kan nooit kwaad om eens te kijken of je bij een ander middel wel voldoende hebt aan een gangbare dosering.

Dexamfetamine is 2x zo sterk als ritalin en werkt een uur langer.

Een dan is er nog strattera, dat niet op het dopamineniveau werkt, maar op de noradrenaline. Mogelijk werkt dat voor jou beter. Alleen moet je van strattera echt binnen de gangbare dosering blijven, want dat is bij hoge doseringen pas ECHT link voor je lever. 

Hetzelfde geldt voor wellbutrin, dat werkt op dopamine, noradrenaline EN serotonine, maar ook daar moet je goed je leverwaarden in de gaten houden, zeker als je aan de top van de toegestane dosering zit.
Ik heb 4 jaar lang naar volle tevredenheid 450 mg wellbutrin per dag gebruikt (volgens de bijsluiter de maximale dosering), en bleek toen op leverwaarden te zitten die 2x zo hoog waren als normaal. Dat is min of meer bij toeval ontdekt, maar die waarden liepen dus nog iets verder op. Omdat die dosis wellbutrin ook maar net-aan voldoende was voor mij, en voor mijn lever schijnbaar dus eigenlijk al te hoog, ben ik weer overgegaan op methylfenidaat. Dit maal op de retard van de Regenboog apotheek.

Ik slik nu elke 6½ uur 20 mg methylfenidaat retard, en mijn leverwaarden zitten weer (net aan) binnen de normale grenzen.

Het lijkt me so wie so wel belangrijk dat de leverwaarden regelmatig gecontroleerd worden als je dit soort medicatie gebruikt, en zeker als je aan de hoge kant zit met de dosering. Leverfalen is namelijk heel verraderlijk, je merkt er niets van, tot het te laat is. Als je eenmaal klachten krijgt die op een falende leverfunctie wijzen, is er al onherstelbare schade, en zijn je leverwaarden tientallen malen boven normaal.

Ik heb geen blijvende schade, dat is 100% zeker, maar dat is wel omdat het op tijd gesignaleerd werd, terwijl ik er nog totaal geen klachten van had.
Sommige mensen krijgen pas klachten als hun leverwaarden 50 tot 100x normaal zijn, en dan is de ellende niet te overzien.

----------

